# Liverpool Floating Landing Stage



## eldersuk

A section of Liverpool's floating landing stage sank during the night (1st/2nd March). This was reportedly due to the stage contacting the river bed during an exceptionally low tide. Mersey ferries are now using the Isle of Man section of the stage.


----------



## jaigee

See it here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/liverpool/content/image_galleries/pierhead_gallery.shtml


----------



## eldersuk

Later reports say that the cause was HIGH tides coupled with severe weather conditions. No severe weather here in Liverpool last night except for half an inch of snow, so..........who knows???


----------



## benjidog

With any luck that Gerry Marsden record "Ferry cross the Mersey" they play on every ferry crossing I went on sunk with it!(LOL) 

Brian


----------



## Tmac1720

Maybe Gary Neville kicked a hole in it.


----------



## Santos

Just to let you all know, most of Liverpool Floating landing stage, the ferries bit, sank last night. There is a part still left but it is listing badly.

All ferry services have been suspended today. It is hoped that they will resume tomorrow, using the bit still afloat which accomodates the I.O.M. ferries.

It looks like it was holed following it bottoming during the spring low tides. It is not known at the moment how long it will take to raise and repair.

Chris.


----------



## benjidog

Hi Santos,

There is already a thread on this topic: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=4999

Brian


----------



## Santos

*Liverpool Landing Stage*

Forgive an old man for his mistake.


----------



## Gulpers

Tmac1720 said:


> Maybe Gary Neville kicked a hole in it.


You just can't resist living dangerously, can you Oul hand? (Jester)


----------



## billyboy

last time i rode the ferry was on a river cruise back in 1973, seem to recall we gave the pierhead quite a whallop when we returned!
Interesting way to see Liverpool though, it was my first visit and have to admit to being impressed by the mersey. Didnt see any fairys across it though!! LOl


----------



## benjidog

If you were looking for fairies Billyboy you should have gone to Brighton! (*)) 

Brian


----------



## tell

billyboy said:


> last time i rode the ferry was on a river cruise back in 1973, seem to recall we gave the pierhead quite a whallop when we returned!
> Interesting way to see Liverpool though, it was my first visit and have to admit to being impressed by the mersey. Didnt see any fairys across it though!! LOl


fairies are few and far between in Liverpool, If you want fairies you'll have to go to Manchester


----------



## jim barnes

just another sign that liverpool is sinking (*))


----------



## cynter

Scouse engineering.....!!!!!


----------



## Peggy747

You's lot be carefull what you say about Liverpool!--I'm looking over your shoulder!

Cheers Peter (Cloud)


----------



## Tmac1720

Gulpers said:


> You just can't resist living dangerously, can you Oul hand? (Jester)


That's more true than you think LOL by the way do you _ever_ read your PM's ?? LOL


----------



## eldersuk

While on the subject of Liverpool landing stage, I thought that some members might be interested in the following announcement.

STOP PRESS
OCEAN GROUP TAKE OVER MERSEY FERRIES

The Mersey underground railway was highly congested during the peak hours again today following the Ocean Group’s take over of the Birkenhead and Wallasey ferries. Extra trains were laid on by the M.P.T.E. but barely managed to cope with the overspill of commuters stranded by the ferries. An Ocean spokesman said that he did not think that the four hour wait between sailings was excessive when one considered all that had to be done
“It is not generally appreciated,” he said, “that there is a lot of work which must be done before we can allow one of these vessels to proceed to sea. For instance, we must have a Superintendent conduct an arrival inspection and our officials must go through the damage reports, condition reports, crew reports, accident reports, engine performance reports, navigational reports, to name but a few. All the abstracts must be completed and a check by our victualling department must ascertain that there are still two tea towels in the snack bar and one in the toilet. The Catering Officer then has to visit Head office to explain deficiencies and the reason for his high rate. Then before we sail again we must have a coastwise inspection, a fire and boat drill and the Officers must visit Head Office for their outward interviews.”
When asked about the 1½ transit time from one side of the Mersey to the other, the spokesman said that this was mainly due to the Company’s requirement for an emergency boat drill to be conducted once a voyage, to allow time for the Master’s inspection of the storerooms and engine room, to give the 3rd Engineer time to do his indicator cards and to enable alleyway paper to be laid prior to arrival in a UK port.
“Then, of course,” he concluded, “we are often delayed by officialdom, such as Custom’s rummages and DTI surveys.”
The Lord Mayor of Merseyside, Alderman Sir Friday Bangura, commented that the problem would soon be resolved when the new multi-million Cedi single lane swing bridge was opened.


----------



## janbonde

Found this site for those who like old nostalgia and Liverpool plus other places and ships , post your comments when you have seen them ,Liverpool was my first port in Europe many many years ago

http://www.20thcenturyimages.co.uk


----------



## Dave Townson

jaigee said:


> See it here:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/liverpool/content/image_galleries/pierhead_gallery.shtml


Well good riddance to it. It couldn't have happened to a nicer eyesore.

Dave.


----------



## Santos

*Liverpool landing Stage*

Dave,

What qualifications do you have to make such a disparaging statement speaking as you do from as far away from Liverpool as Canada no less.

I happen to have used it for many years and find your remark ignorant. This particular stage has been a part of Liverpool for thirty years and served the city and Mersey Ferries well.

When was the last time you used it ?

Chris.


----------



## danube4

Chris, Was the part that sank added to the old ferry part of the stage. I remember using the ferry's regular in 1949-56, I worked on the river until I left L'pool in 1956. Thats 57 years I know its been there,unless it was a extention.
The landing stage was a part of Liverpool history.
I think Dave Townson you should make sure your brain is awake before you open your mouth with remarks like that.
Barney.


----------



## benjidog

Calm down! Calm down! (*)) 

Brian


----------



## Santos

*Liverpool Landing Stage*

Hi Barney, thanks for your support.

The whole structure was new in the seventies, and has been a worthy servant to the City, the Ferries,the visitors and the commutors.

Its like everything else made of metal which has to live in sea water, it becomes a little tired and worn out after 30 years. The whole thing is a bit of a disaster as it has caused a problem with the ferries which now have to share with the I.O.M. fast craft. Hopefully a new structure will be built soon.

I dont think that a remark like that was necessary at all. This is my home and I am very proud of it. I dont make nasty remarks about other peoples homes, especially from a couple of thousand miles away.

Chris.


----------



## rstimaru

The landing stage has many memories for me. Many ocean liners left from there I did with Cunard and Elder Dempster. It has gotten Old and needs a bit of TLC as well as a few bob spending on it. But! knowing the powers that be they will not see the potential of it as a British Heritage, And it should be> How many men who went to war from there and how many for them it was the last sight of England they would ever see, I am sorry but that little( once big) piece of the sea i am very fond of


----------



## tell

only thing I regret about the landing stage is you have to pay to go on it, years ago old salts used to sit there and enjoy the views etc and have a wrangle but then it was free how times change
(Cloud)


----------



## oglebilluk

rstimaru said:


> The landing stage has many memories for me. Many ocean liners left from there I did with Cunard and Elder Dempster. It has gotten Old and needs a bit of TLC as well as a few bob spending on it. But! knowing the powers that be they will not see the potential of it as a British Heritage, And it should be> How many men who went to war from there and how many for them it was the last sight of England they would ever see, I am sorry but that little( once big) piece of the sea i am very fond of



None of the old wooden stage remains, other that a few rotten pieces at what was the northern end. The whole stage was replaced in the early 1970's by a much smaller and unattractrive concrete structure. The southern end is at the original place, but the northern termination is just past the location of the old floating roadway.
Some 2 years ago a centre section sank and was not replaced. Isle of Man Steam Packet continued to use the northen end and Mersey Ferries the southern.
Recently this southern section sank, but the other half is ok and is now available to both users, although ferry passenger traffic is substantially down.
The general view is that the structure is now "past its sell by date" and many suggest inadequate maintenance over the years.
There is now some concern on how this will effect the new cruise liner terminal which was to be an extension - back toward the north again
Hoping this clarifies

Bill


----------



## rstimaru

Oh dear i did,nt know of the plight of ( to give it proper name ) the Pincess landing stage,It is many a year since i saw it I visit the city of my birth, But like many of exiled scoucers i very seldom go down to the pierhead when i visit


----------



## barrypriddis

*Liverpool landing stage & skyline*

Took these photos from Birkenhead recently. The landing stage is a sorry sight, but what is happening to Liverpools iconic skyline? All these high rise buildings and tower blocks are ruining what must be one of the most familiar skylines in the world. Shame on Liverpool planners for allowing this to happen. Soon the magnificence of the Liver Building will be dwarfed by these modern monstrosities!


----------



## danube4

Type, Liverpool landing stage in search forum for info.
Barney.


----------



## eldersuk

Local press reports tonight that the landing stage has been temporarily replaced by a 200 ft long pontoon hired from Rotterdam
Ferry and river trip services are reported to be back to normal at least for the time being. Presumably a new stage will be built eventually.


----------



## Santos

If you go to the following links, there are some pics of the pontoon and bridge


http://www.merseyshipping.co.uk/photofeatures/ports/skyline15_130506/skyline15_130506.htm

http://www.merseyshipping.co.uk/photofeatures/ports/skyline15_110506/skyline15_110506.htm


Chris.


----------

